# Guys a curiosity...ASHKENAZY or SOLTI?



## 56531 (May 3, 2020)

I was looking for the artist who has most recorded on Decca ... from my calculations it should be either Ashkenazy or Solti .. both travel on 200 cds, also and unfortunately of the two there are still no complete complete records. Who knows for sure


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

ArkivMusic lists 281 recordings on Decca for the _conductor _Solti and 122 recordings on Decca for the _conductor _Ashkenazy. Solti has 6 on Decca as performer, Ashkenazy 172 on Decca. These numbers may include re-issues of course, and possibly counts Ashkenazy twice if he recorded e.g. piano concertos where he was the soloist as well as the conductor..,


----------

